# Titan c100 hvlp?



## gwil (Feb 19, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with these older compressor driven units? A friend of a friend is selling one and I am looking for a unit I can dedicate to spraying higher viscosity paints (primarily modern waterborne alkyds from SW or BM) on built in cabinets and millwork. My experience with airless sprayers is very limited which is why I am leaning to another hvlp unit. I have an older 3 stage turbine unit (240v from when I lived in Europe) that is dedicated to the finishing area of my shop for most of my current work.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Gwil. there are very few parts available for these units


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Mr fixit you are a great resource here!!


----------



## gwil (Feb 19, 2014)

*Thanks*

With a 15 year old unit, I would expect to be on my own for parts. That being said, given the fact it is a low pressure, compressor unit and pot, there wouldn't be too much that I couldn't cobble together if needed. I doubt tips, caps and needles could be found for the old titan gun, but I figure I would upgrade that anyways. My main concern is whether it does what the old marketing info says that it does... Spray thicker paints with a minimum of overspray. I probably should consider one of the modern airless units with a fine tip, but I have very limited experience with these (they were not popular in Europe).


----------

